# Help making a wooden triangle box.



## lateralus819

So im looking to make 3 triangal boxes.

What degrees do the bottom 2 cuts and top 1 cut have to be?


----------



## Burb

lateralus819 said:


> So im looking to make 3 triangal boxes.
> 
> What degrees do the bottom 2 cuts and top 1 cut have to be?


It depends on your sides. If its an equilateral triangle, then they should be 60 degrees per corner or 30 degrees each. If its an isosceles right triangle, then the 90 would each be 45 and the others would be 22.5 degrees each.

Mark


----------



## BigJoe16

All the angles have to add up to 180 degrees and the two shorter sides have to add up to be longer than the 3rd, or longest side. Unless there all equal in length


----------



## lateralus819

Burb said:


> It depends on your sides. If its an equilateral triangle, then they should be 60 degrees per corner or 30 degrees each. If its an isosceles right triangle, then the 90 would each be 45 and the others would be 22.5 degrees each.
> 
> Mark


Awesome. I want it to be equal lengths on all sides. So 30 degrees for each cut is what i need?


----------



## Brian T.

I make up nearly all of my wood carving drawings on 11" x 17" paper, possibly 2 sheets taped together sometimes.

You need paper. Pencil. Ruler. Protractor. 
1. Fumble about to get the profile and angles that you like.
2. Stick that on a door/window and trace the image onto another sheet that you will use for the wood.
3. File the original.
= = = 
a) For my Frog Dish, I had 5 original drawings that I liked. By tracing, I combined them all into two drawings that I traced onto the wood.
b) Graphite paper is better than carbon copy paper which tends to be just a little bit greasy and hard to erase.
= = = 
Yes. 30 degrees each cut makes each summary corner 60 degrees. Times three = 180 and you're done.


----------



## DannyT

if cutting on a miter saw 30 degrees won't work. you would need to cut 60 degrees to make a 120 degree turn. 2- 30 degree miters on a miter saw will only turn you 60 degrees because the zero on a miter saw gives you a 90 degree cut.


----------



## jschaben

DannyT said:


> if cutting on a miter saw 30 degrees won't work. you would need to cut 60 degrees to make a 120 degree turn. 2- 30 degree miters on a miter saw will only turn you 60 degrees because the zero on a miter saw gives you a 90 degree cut.


 
You want a 60° turn, at each corner. You are measuring the inside of the turn, not the outside.


----------



## Woodenhorse

DannyT said:


> if cutting on a miter saw 30 degrees won't work. you would need to cut 60 degrees to make a 120 degree turn. 2- 30 degree miters on a miter saw will only turn you 60 degrees because the zero on a miter saw gives you a 90 degree cut.


He's correct about the mitre saw setting. 0 is perpendicular to the fence. 30 degrees will yield a 120 degree angle on the finished product so you set the saw angle for 60 degrees (which yields a 30 degree cut relative to the fence and a 60 degree finished product). I never understood why they set it up this way in the first place.


----------



## jschaben

Woodenhorse said:


> He's correct about the mitre saw setting. 0 is perpendicular to the fence. 30 degrees will yield a 120 degree angle on the finished product so you set the saw angle for 60 degrees (which yields a 30 degree cut relative to the fence and a 60 degree finished product). I never understood why they set it up this way in the first place.


OK, I see what your saying... I was envisioning cutting on the bevel where the cut is referrenced to the bed, not the fence.


----------



## lateralus819

So just to be clear, i set my saw to 60 degrees, which will yield a triangle with all sides equal lengths?


----------



## Rockerbox1

lateralus819 said:


> So just to be clear, i set my saw to 60 degrees, which will yield a triangle with all sides equal lengths?


Persactly :thumbsup:


----------

